# Άκαπνη ανακοίνωση για προσωπική και όχι μόνο χρήση



## Katerina_A (Aug 25, 2009)

Την προηγούμενη Τρίτη έκοψα το κάπνισμα. Από τότε περνάω των παθών μου τον τάραχο. 
Συγκέντρωση μηδέν, τα νεύρα μου κρόσσια, το στόμα μου ξερό σαν παπούτσι, ώρες-ώρες αισθάνομαι τα δόντια μου μαλακά σαν μαστίχες, νυστάζω και θέλω να τρώω γλυκά όλη την ημέρα, πονάει συνεχώς το κεφάλι μου, έχω ταχυπαλμίες και κοιμάμαι χάλια.
Ωστόσο, επιμένω στην απόφασή μου ελπίζοντας ότι αργά ή γρήγορα τα δύσκολα θα περάσουν και θα αρχίσω να απολαμβάνω τα οφέλη της ζωής ως μη καπνίστρια.

Η παρούσα αποτελεί ανακοίνωση της προσπάθειάς μου αυτής, κάτι σαν κοινωνική δέσμευση ώστε να μην τα παρατήσω. Μιας και δεν μπορώ να βάλω αυτούσιο τον παραπάνω μετρητή στην υπογραφή μου, τον βάζω σ’ αυτό εδώ το νήμα ώστε να έρχομαι από καιρού εις καιρόν και να βλέπω πόσα τσιγάρα απέφυγα να καπνίσω και να παίρνω τα πάνω μου.
Ευχαριστώ τον Προφέσορ για την υποστήριξη. Έτυχε να πάρουμε την ίδια απόφαση με κάνα μήνα διαφορά. Μου κάνει καλό να γνωρίζω ότι και κάποιος άλλος σ’ αυτό το φόρουμ κάνει την ίδια προσπάθεια με μένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2009)

Μπράβο σου και κουράγιο! :)


----------



## Tsialas (Aug 25, 2009)

Τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια! Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη στον αγώνα. Πιστεύω ότι μέρα με τη μέρα τα πράγματα θα πάνε καλύτερα. Απόφευγε παρέες καπνιστών, ειδικά αυτές τις δύσκολες μέρες, και προσπάθησε να έχεις το πρόγραμμά σου και το μυαλό σου γεμάτο με άλλα πράγματα. Σύντομα θα είναι όλα στη θέση τους και θα έχεις απαλλαγεί από κάτι εξαιρετικά ζημιογόνο.


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2009)

Καλή δύναμη! 
Και στα δικά μας οι ακόμη εξαρτημένοι...


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 25, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και στα δικά μας οι ακόμη εξαρτημένοι...



Daeman, δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά, μόλις μια βδομάδα χωρίς τσιγάρο, αλλά αυτό που μπορώ να πω σίγουρα είναι ότι το πρώτο σοβαρό βήμα κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι να το πάρεις απόφαση. Εγώ υποτίθεται ότι το έπαιρνα απόφαση εδώ και κάτι μήνες, αλλά στην ουσία κορόιδευα τον εαυτό μου. Μόλις κολλούσε το μυαλό μου στη δουλειά, έψαχνα ασυναίσθητα τον καπνό και τα χαρτάκια.
Όταν το πήρα σοβαρά απόφαση, το έκανα και πράξη. Τα δύσκολα έρχονται μετά, αλλά αν είσαι αποφασισμένος προχωράς. Κι όσο αντέξεις.


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2009)

*ΟΥΑΚ*
Το βλέπω εγώ το έργο: σε λίγο θα φτιάξουμε Ομάδα Υποστήριξης & Απεξάρτησης Καπνιστών (ΟΥΑΚ, που έλεγε κι ο Ντόναλντ Ντακ). 
Συμφωνώ, πάντως, πρέπει να το αποφασίσεις σοβαρά και να το ανακοινώσεις, ώστε να σε βοηθήσει και ο προσωπικός εγωισμός υπό την απειλή της ντροπής της υπαναχώρησης. Τα ίδια κι από εδώ για τη συνεχή αναβολή τής απόφασης. Εγώ πρώτη φορά σκέφτηκα να το κόψω πριν 10 (!) χρόνια, με αφετηρία/αφορμή τη συναυλία των Rolling Stones, που ήταν παιδικό μου όνειρο. Δεν το έκανα, βέβαια, γιατί όπως λες δεν ήταν συνειδητή απόφαση. Από τότε σιωπώ και περιμένω την κατάλληλη ευκαιρία να το αποφασίσω πραγματικά, κάτι που βλέπω πιθανό τον φετινό χειμώνα. Όπως και να 'χει, τα παραδείγματα του Νίκελ και το δικό σου δίνουν θάρρος σ' εμάς τους άτολμους αναβλητικούς...


----------



## Elsa (Aug 25, 2009)

Καλή δύναμη! :) Εύχομαι από καρδιάς καλή επιτυχία και αν αισθανθείς ανάγκη για οτιδήποτε (συμβουλή, γνώμη, κανάκεμα) μη διστάσεις να στείλεις π.μ! 
Ξαναγράφω το χρησιμότερο -για μένα- site για κόψιμο τσιγάρου: www.whyquit.com
Πολύ βολικός μετρητής για να καμαρώνεις κάθε μέρα με το κατόρθωμά σου αλλά και να το μοστράρεις και στο φόρουμ όποτε θες (όχι αυτόματα, με συνδυασμό πλήκτρων), εδώ: http://mwilden.com/QuitTime/index.html


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2009)

Καλή δύναμη κι από μένα! (κομμένο από το 1993 ή κάπου εκεί: δε θυμάμαι πια...)


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 25, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Καλή δύναμη! :) Εύχομαι από καρδιάς καλή επιτυχία και αν αισθανθείς ανάγκη για οτιδήποτε (συμβουλή, γνώμη, κανάκεμα) μη διστάσεις να στείλεις π.μ!
> Ξαναγράφω το χρησιμότερο -για μένα- site για κόψιμο τσιγάρου: www.whyquit.com
> Πολύ βολικός μετρητής για να καμαρώνεις κάθε μέρα με το κατόρθωμά σου αλλά και να το μοστράρεις και στο φόρουμ όποτε θες (όχι αυτόματα, με συνδυασμό πλήκτρων), εδώ: http://mwilden.com/QuitTime/index.html



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Έλσα! Το συγκεκριμένο ιστότοπο τον επισκέφθηκα και ομολογώ ότι πότε σε σοκάρει με τις ιστορίες και τις φωτογραφίες ανθρώπων που αρρώστησαν και πότε σε ανεβάζει με στατιστικά, συμβουλές και τα λοιπά.
Ωραίος ο μετρητής που δίνεις, εγώ κατέβασα έναν στα ελληνικά, λέγεται Quit counter και μπορεί κανείς να τον κατεβάσει δωρεάν εδώ. Σου απονέμει και βραβεία, ανάλογα με τις ημέρες που έχεις περάσει χωρίς να καπνίσεις!



Costas said:


> Καλή δύναμη κι από μένα! (κομμένο από το 1993 ή κάπου εκεί: δε θυμάμαι πια...)


Από το '93; Εγώ τότε άρχισα το κάπνισμα...


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Από το '93; Εγώ τότε άρχισα το κάπνισμα...


Ε, ναι, αλλά εγώ το είχα αρχίσει το '72...


----------



## Elsa (Aug 25, 2009)

Βρε, κρύβε λόγια...


----------



## paraskevi (Aug 25, 2009)

Κατερίνα, μαζί σου στον αγώνα! Εγώ το έκοψα την 1η Αυγούστου και την πρώτη εβδομάδα πονούσε διαρκώς το κεφάλι μου. Υπήρχαν στιγμές που ήθελα απελπισμένα τσιγάρο. Για να με βοηθήσω, αγόρασα μπεγλέρι και κομπολόι! Κάθε φορά που έβγαινα έξω το βράδυ, είχα στο ένα χέρι το μπεγλέρι και στο άλλο (όχι το τσιγάρο) αλλά το κομπολόι. Τις τελευταίες πέντε μέρες, όμως, που έχω αρχίσει να δουλεύω ξανά εντατικά και περνάω πολλές ώρες στο σπίτι, κοντεύω να φάω τα νύχια μου και όλο το ψυγείο! Θέλω να καπνίσω!!!


----------



## danae (Aug 25, 2009)

Μπράβο σε όλους σας! Καλή δύναμη! :)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 26, 2009)

Μπράβο και σε σένα, Παρασκευή! Κράτα γερά και μη μασάς! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 26, 2009)

Πολύς κόσμος κόβει το τσιγάρο τελευταία. Καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι! Εγώ πάλι το είχα κόψει πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι και το ξανάρχισα (για τόσο μόνο). Ε, μέχρι το τέλος των διακοπών θα το έχω κόψει... ;)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2009)

Καλή επιτυχία σ' εσάς που το πήρατε απόφαση! :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 26, 2009)

> αγόρασα μπεγλέρι και κομπολόι! Κάθε φορά που έβγαινα έξω το βράδυ, είχα στο ένα χέρι το μπεγλέρι και στο άλλο (όχι το τσιγάρο) αλλά το κομπολόι.
> 
> 
> > Άσχετο (και με αντικαπνιστικές ευχές, φυσικά): είναι διαφορετικά;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Άσχετο (και με αντικαπνιστικές ευχές, φυσικά): είναι διαφορετικά;


Το μπεγλέρι είναι ανοιχτό στα άκρα (http://www.kompoloi.org/about.html#worry_beads13, http://www.kombologiakifissias.gr/eidh/begleria/mpegleria.htm), ενώ το κομπολόι όχι (δένει στα άκρα με κόμπο). Διαφορετικός και ο τρόπος παιξίματος. Και μπεγλεράω σημαίνει "ανακινώ, σείω", προσθέτει δε το Πρωίας: «και δη επί των παιζόντων τους πεσσούς, τα ζάρια, εν τη φράση "μπεγλέρα τα" = κούνα τα πιο ζωηρά τα ζάρια». Και το τραγούδι ζάρια λέει ότι μπεγλέρισε η τύπισσα. Αυτή η τεχνική παιξίματος έδωσε το όνομά του στο μπεγλέρι, κι όπως είπα και πριν είναι διαφορετική απ' ό,τι στο κομπολόι.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το μπεγλέρι είναι ανοιχτό στα άκρα (http://www.kompoloi.org/about.html#worry_beads13, http://www.kombologiakifissias.gr/eidh/begleria/mpegleria.htm), ενώ το κομπολόι όχι (δένει στα άκρα με κόμπο). Διαφορετικός και ο τρόπος παιξίματος. Και μπεγλεράω σημαίνει "ανακινώ, σείω", προσθέτει δε το Πρωίας: «και δη επί των παιζόντων τους πεσσούς, τα ζάρια, εν τη φράση "μπεγλέρα τα" = κούνα τα πιο ζωηρά τα ζάρια». Και το τραγούδι ζάρια λέει ότι μπεγλέρισε η τύπισσα. Αυτή η τεχνική παιξίματος έδωσε το όνομά του στο μπεγλέρι, κι όπως είπα και πριν είναι διαφορετική απ' ό,τι στο κομπολόι.


Ωραία, να ξέρω, μην παρεξηγηθεί κανένας κουτσαβάκης. Είχα το πρώτο για λαϊκό συνώνυμο του κομπολογιού, όπως λέει και το ΛΚΝ. Αν δεν ήταν το τραγούδι (μόνο από εκεί), το μπεγλερίζω το ήξερα κυρίως με σημασίες ΛΝΕΓ που τις βρίσκω πιο up to date.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2009)

Τα λεξικά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν αντικατοπτρίζουν αυτό που λέει σήμερα ο κόσμος. Το μπεγλέρι έχει κάνει δυναμικό comeback την τελευταία 25ετία, κι ο διαχωρισμός υφίσταται. Άλλωστε, το να ταυτίσουμε το κατά κανόνα ράθυμο και χαλαρωτικό παίξιμο του κομπολογιού που "μετράει τους καημούς και τους αναστεναγμούς" με το ζωηρό τακατακατακατακατακατακα παίξιμο του μπεγλεριού (που το μόνο που μετράει είναι τα νεύρα και τις αντοχές των διπλανών), είναι σαν να ταυτίζουμε τον Droopy με έναν Hammy ντοπαρισμένο με στεροειδή.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> με το ζωηρό τακατακατακατακατακατακα παίξιμο του μπεγλεριού


Ίσως θυμάσαι πριν από χρόνια το παιγνίδι "τάκα τάκα" (ένα σχοινάκι με δυό μπάλες στα άκρα) που ήθελε δεξιοτεχνία, και αυτό κι αν έσπαγε νεύρα ολόγυρα!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 26, 2009)

Κατερίνα, συγχαρητήρια! Κουράγιο, το στερητικό, δηλαδή τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρεις, περνάει σε λίγες μέρες μόνο, όχι παραπάνω από 10.


----------



## Aeriko (Aug 26, 2009)

Μπράβο Κατερίνα! 

Διάβασα πρόσφατα ότι υπάρχουν κάποιες τροφές που βοηθούν στην απεξάρτηση από το τσιγάρο, όπως είναι τα φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά και οι φρέσκοι χυμοί. Εκτός από τις άλλες ευεργετικές ιδιότητές τους, κάνουν και τη γεύση του τσιγάρου λιγότερο ελκυστική (αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι ελκυστική...). 

Καλή συνέχεια και κράτα γερά!


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 26, 2009)

Ρε παιδιά, βοηθάει όντως το κομπολόι και το μπεγλέρι που λέει η Παρασκευή; Διότι δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τίποτα αντίστοιχο. Κάτι ν' απασχολήσω τα χέρια μου δηλαδή. 
Επίσης, αυτό με τα φρούτα το δοκίμασα, κάθε φορά που με πιάνει το στερητικό τρώω ένα αχλάδι ή ένα βερίκοκο ή ένα νεκταρίνι. Άμα με πιάσει η μανία για γλυκό τρώω ένα γιαούρτι με μέλι. Το αποτέλεσμα; Κοντεύω να σιχαθώ όλες τις παραπάνω τροφές. Αλλά τι να κάνεις; Είναι και ο φόβος των κιλών. Είμαι που είμαι αφράτη, να γίνω βούβαλος; Δε λέει...
Το μεγάλο μου πρόβλημα πάντως εξακολουθεί να είναι η αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης. Οι μέρες που μετέφραζα δύο και δυόμισι χιλιάρικα μονοκοπανιά έχουν μάλλον περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί. Η συμβουλή του ν' αλλάξεις τη ρουτίνα σου ώστε να μη συνδέεις πλέον το τσιγάρο με συγκεκριμένες δραστηριότητες δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί εν προκειμένω διότι τι να κάνω; Να κόψω τη δουλειά; 
Σ' αυτό να βρω λύση και είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα ξαναπιάσω τσιγάρο στα χέρια μου. Έχει κανείς πρώην ή νυν καπνιστής καμιά συμβουλή επ’ αυτού;

Μα πότε επιτέλους περνάει το χοντρό το λούκι; Οχτώ μέρες έχουν περάσει, κι αυτήν τη στιγμή θα σκότωνα για μια τζούρα!


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2009)

Υποθέτω ότι βοηθάνε, γιατί όπως σίγουρα θα ξέρεις, μεγάλο μέρος της ψυχολογικής εξάρτησης αποτελεί και η συνήθεια να έχεις κάτι στα χέρια. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα, γιατί όποτε πιάνω (σπάνια) μπεγλέρι ή κομπολόι, στο άλλο χέρι συνήθως κρατάω το τσιγάρο... ακόμη 
Άσε που η εικόνα μπεγλέρι στο ένα και κομπολόι στο άλλο χέρι μού θυμίζει ταχυδακτυλουργό. 
Κάτι άλλο που έχω δει για απασχόληση των χεριών και του στόματος σε προσπάθεια διακοπής καπνίσματος είναι το κλασικό μολύβι, όπως το (κακο)μεταχειριζόμασταν μικροί μαθητές. Και ένας γνωστός κρατούσε τσιγάρο και πότε-πότε το έφερνε για λίγο και στο στόμα, απαγορεύοντας, βέβαια, στους γύρω να του το ανάψουν, όπως συχνότατα έσπευδαν όποιοι τον έβλεπαν με το τσιγάρο στο στόμα. Όταν τον ρώτησα, μου εξήγησε ότι ήθελε πρώτα να απαλλαγεί από τη χημική/οργανική εξάρτηση και μετά να ασχοληθεί με την αποβολή των μηχανικών συνηθειών που συνοδεύουν το κάπνισμα. One step at a time, όπως μου είπε. Και το έκοψε.

*Μπεγλέρια*









*Κομπολόι*





Όσο για τον τρόπο παιξίματος, έχει δίκιο ο Ζάζουλα για τη ραθυμία του κομπολογιού και τη νευρικότητα του μπεγλεριού, κατά κανόνα. Αλλά έχω δει πολλές φορές και το κομπολόι να παίζεται πολύ νευρικά και να κάνει "άλλα κόλπα" (ιδίως αν είναι καλά ζυγιασμένο, με τις κατάλληλες χάντρες και μήκος) και το μπεγλέρι να πασπατεύεται αργά και ράθυμα. Φαντάζομαι ότι εξαρτάται και από τον χαρακτήρα του καθενός, αλλά και τη διάθεση της συγκεκριμένης στιγμής. Το μπεγλεράκι, πάντως, λόγω κατασκευής, σε προκαλεί για ταχυδακτυλουργίες.



tsioutsiou said:


> Ίσως θυμάσαι πριν από χρόνια το παιγνίδι "τάκα τάκα" (ένα σχοινάκι με δυό μπάλες στα άκρα) που ήθελε δεξιοτεχνία, και αυτό κι αν έσπαγε νεύρα ολόγυρα!


 
Όχι μόνο νεύρα ολόγυρα, αλλά και συχνά πυκνά και τα δάχτυλα του (πρωτόπειρου) παίκτη...


----------



## paraskevi (Aug 26, 2009)

_Άσε που η εικόνα μπεγλέρι στο ένα και κομπολόι στο άλλο χέρι μού θυμίζει ταχυδακτυλουργό. _

Πέραν του ταχυδακτυλουργικού, είναι και πολύ εκνευριστικό για τους γύρω. Τώρα πλέον όταν βγαίνω, έχω μαζί μου ή το ένα ή το άλλο. 

@ Κατερίνα: Αυτή η απασχόληση και η κίνηση του χεριού με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά, και το τσιγάρο δεν μου λείπει ιδιαίτερα. Αξίζει να το δοκιμάσεις, δεν έχεις τίποτα να χάσεις. Βέβαια, κάποιοι λένε ότι το μπεγλέρι ή το κομπολόι δεν αρμόζει στις γυναίκες, ότι είναι εντελώς αντιθηλυκό κι ότι κάνει πολύ κακή εντύπωση.


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2009)

paraskevi said:


> [...]Βέβαια, κάποιοι λένε ότι το μπεγλέρι ή το κομπολόι δεν αρμόζει στις γυναίκες, ότι είναι εντελώς αντιθηλυκό κι ότι κάνει πολύ κακή εντύπωση.


 
Ενώ τα κιτρινισμένα δόντια και δάχτυλα και οι υπόλοιπες επιπτώσεις του καπνίσματος στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση, τουλάχιστον, είναι χάρμα οφθαλμών, και για τους άντρες και για τις γυναίκες... Κάποτε, αυτοί οι ίδιοι κάποιοι σίγουρα θα θεωρούσαν και τα παντελόνια ανάρμοστα στις γυναίκες!


----------



## Elsa (Aug 26, 2009)

Εγώ όταν έβγαινα, έπαιρνα ένα λαστιχάκι και έπαιζα μέχρι που έσπαγε και έπαιρνα άλλο... 
Αν έχετε έφεση υπάρχει και το παιχνίδι με το σπάγκο!


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2009)

Ωραίο λινκ, Έλσα!


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 27, 2009)

Έχω να δηλώσω ότι επιτέλους σήμερα (ένατη ημέρα χωρίς τσιγάρο) αισθάνομαι κάπως καλύτερα. Ο πονοκέφαλος υποχώρησε σχεδόν εντελώς, το ίδιο και η συνεχής νύστα. Το στόμα μου εξακολουθεί να στεγνώνει εντελώς όταν με πιάνει το στερητικό, αλλά σήμερα ήταν μόνο τρία τα ισχυρά επεισόδια και τα αντιμετώπισα με βαθιές ανάσες, μικρές γουλιές κρύο νερό και προσπάθεια να σκεφτώ κάτι ευχάριστο.
Άμα λύσω και το πρόβλημα της συγκέντρωσης, ποιος με πιάνει!


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2009)

Φόρτσα, να σβήσεις το κεράκι στις 18/9!


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 27, 2009)

Costas said:


> Φόρτσα, να σβήσεις το κεράκι στις 18/9!



Απίστευτο! Και μόλις κοιτούσα το γαϊτάνι με τις ευχές. Έβλεπα την ευχή σου στον Προφέσορ (ένα μήνα άκαπνος) και σκεφτόμουνα: άραγε θα τα καταφέρω κι εγώ;


----------



## Elsa (Aug 27, 2009)

Πολύ χαίρομαι, Κατερίνα! Μάλλον το τσιρότο έφταιγε, λοιπόν! 
Άσε τις συγκεντρώσεις ;) και ρίξ' το στο διάβασμα! 

Ασφαλώς και θα τα καταφέρεις και συ! Να τον περάσεις δύσκολο... Θα είναι πάντα λίγο μπροστά!


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 27, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Ασφαλώς και θα τα καταφέρεις και συ! Να τον περάσεις δύσκολο... Θα είναι πάντα λίγο μπροστά!



Και να μπορούσα να τον περάσω δεν θα το επεδίωκα. Εμπρός στο δρόμο που χάραξε ο Προφέσορ!


----------



## Elsa (Aug 27, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Και να μπορούσα να τον περάσω δεν θα το επεδίωκα. Εμπρός στο δρόμο που χάραξε ο Προφέσορ!



Σε πειράζω, βρε! Εννοώ, επειδή ξεκίνησε νωρίτερα...;)


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 28, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Σε πειράζω, βρε! Εννοώ, επειδή ξεκίνησε νωρίτερα...;)



Μα ουσιαστικά κι εγώ αυτό εννοώ. Ο δρόμος που χάραξε ο Προφέσορ είναι ο ένας μήνας και κάτι χωρίς τσιγάρο. Αν μπορεί εκείνος, μπορώ κι εγώ. Έτσι δεν είναι; Όταν (και εφόσον) φτάσω κι εγώ τον ένα μήνα, εκείνος θα είναι στους δύο και κάτι κι αν εξακολουθεί να αισθάνεται υπέροχα όπως μου λέει, θα πάρω κι εγώ κουράγιο για να συνεχίσω.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2009)

Περιμένουμε να μας ανακοινώσεις ποια θα είναι η πρώτη μέρα χωρίς ούτε ένα επεισόδιο στερητικού.

Για κάποιο λόγο εξαφανίστηκε ο μετρητής σου, ενώ υπάρχει μέσα στο μήνυμα, τον βλέπω επειδή έχω προνόμια mod. Αλλά και στο λινκ που έχεις στην υπογραφή σου, όταν το πατάω, δεν βγάζει τίποτα. Αν θέλεις, ανανέωσε τον μετρητή σου και δώσε μου το νέο λινκ να το προσθέσω πάλι μέσα στο μήνυμα. Ή μόνο εγώ δεν μπορώ να δω τον μετρητή;


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 28, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Περιμένουμε να μας ανακοινώσεις ποια θα είναι η πρώτη μέρα χωρίς ούτε ένα επεισόδιο στερητικού.



Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί! Θα το κάνω! Σήμερα δεν ήταν γιατί έχω περάσει ήδη δύο αντίστοιχα επεισόδια. 
Χτες και σήμερα πάντως, το διάστημα μεταξύ των επεισοδίων είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερο και ο αριθμός τους δεν ξεπερνά τα τρία-τέσσερα την ημέρα. Τις πρώτες (εφιαλτικές) μέρες τα επεισόδια αυτά εμφανίζονταν τόσο συχνά που είχα την εντύπωση ότι υπέφερα συνεχώς.
Εμένα πάντως με βοηθάει πολύ να συγκεντρώνομαι σε κάτι άλλο όταν με πιάνει το στερητικό. Να μην σκέφτομαι «ωχ, πάλι θέλω να καπνίσω», δηλαδή.

Επίσης έχω να δηλώσω ότι το έμπλαστρο και οι τσίχλες νικοτίνης είναι μια μπαρούφα. Τουλάχιστον κατ' εμέ. Είτε φορούσα το έμπλαστρο είτε όχι, τα επεισόδια ήταν το ίδιο έντονα και το ίδιο πολλά. Σταμάτησα λοιπόν να το βάζω και ησύχασα. Να μην έχω την εντύπωση ότι μου προσφέρει και τίποτα δηλαδή. Νομίζω είναι τρεις μέρες που δεν έχω βάλει έμπλαστρο και μη σας πω ότι νιώθω και καλύτερα.
Το ίδιο και οι τσίχλες. Όσο τις χρησιμοποιούσα κάπνιζα στο ενδιάμεσο, οπότε απλώς είχα πέσει στα μισά τσιγάρα την ημέρα. Αν θες να κόψεις το κάπνισμα αυτό δεν είναι ουσιαστική λύση.

Έντιτ: Εγώ τον βλέπω τον μετρητή. Άμα περιμένεις ένα-δυο δευτερόλεπτα εμφανίζεται. Το ίδιο κι όταν πατάω το λίνκ. Κανείς άλλος που να μην τον βλέπει;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2009)

Για το έμπλαστρο δεν ξέρω, αλλά για τις τσίχλες νικοτίνης ξέρω ότι χρησιμεύουν μόνο σε κανέναν μανιώδη καπνιστή που θέλει να κάνει ένα υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι και δεν αντέχει να καθίσει 10-12 ώρες χωρίς τσιγάρο. 

Δυστυχώς εξακολουθώ να μη βλέπω τον μετρητή. Τις πρώτες μέρες τον έβλεπα. Ακόμα κι όταν μπαίνω ως mod στο ποστ σου και παίρνω με κόπι-πέιστ το url για να το ανοίξω, πάλι δεν μου ανοίγει. Και το λινκ εξακολουθεί να μη λειτουργεί, μου βγάζει μια κενή σελίδα που ονομάζεται 54159.png (GIF Image 1x1 pixels). Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό μου συμβαίνει κάποιες φορές όταν πατάω κάποια λινκ, και ίσως φταίει κάποια ρύθμιση του browser μου, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποια, γιατί μου το κάνει και στον Firefox και στον Explorer. Βοήθεια! Τι μου συμβαίνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2009)

Καλημέρα (και κάθε μέρα καλύτερα, Κατερίνα)

Αλεξ, εγώ τον μετρητή τον βλέπω κανονικά (11 μέρες δείχνει σήμερα). Μήπως πρέπει να καθαρίσεις τίποτε κρυφές μνήμες στα ιστοπλοϊκά σου για να μη σε πηγαίνουν αυτόματα σε κάποια λάθος σελίδα που εμφανίστηκε μία φορά; Καμιά φορά βοηθάει (με επανεκκίνηση του browser αμέσως μετά).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2009)

Έτρεξα με ανυπομονησία και άδειασα την cache, γιατί έτσι λύνονταν τέτοια προβλήματα στο παρελθόν, αλλά τίποτα


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 31, 2009)

Άλλαξα την αβατάρα μου για δύο λόγους:
Πρώτον, η παλιά έμοιαζε πολύ μ' αυτήν του Προφέσορ. Μα κανείς δεν το παρατήρησε να μου το πει;
Δεύτερον, η εικόνα του Χόμερ περιγράφει αυτό που θα ήθελα να κάνω τώρα. Δεκατρείς ημέρες από την τελευταία τζούρα κι αυτήν τη στιγμή θα ήθελα να καπνίσω μονοκοπανιά και τα 273 τσιγάρα που έχω γλιτώσει. Μοναδική παρηγοριά το ότι, αν και ισχυρότατο, αυτό το επεισόδιο στέρησης είναι το πρώτο σήμερα. Ελπίζω και το τελευταίο.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Μα κανείς δεν το παρατήρησε να μου το πει;


Μα φυσικά και το παρατήρησα, και το βρήκα απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. Και μάλιστα, θα μου άρεσε, κάθε μέλος της Λεξιλογίας που αποφασίζει να κόψει το τσιγάρο να βάζει μια τέτοια ή παρόμοια αβατάρα.


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 31, 2009)

Ωραία η σκέψη σου Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά δεν θα είναι μεγάλο το μπέρδεμα μετά;
Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ποιος έχει κάνει μια ανάρτηση από την αβατάρα του. Ειδικά αν είναι από τις χαρακτηριστικές (όπως αυτή του Ζάζουλα ή αυτή του Drsiebenmal). Ε, πριν από λίγο διάβαζα το νήμα σου με τις σκούλες και τα χνούδια και έπρεπε να παρατηρήσω το όνομα για να καταλάβω αν η δημοσίευση ήταν δική μου ή του Προφέσορ. Δεν ήταν και το καλύτερό μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2009)

Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά εγώ δεν μπερδεύτηκα, γιατί το δικό σου τσιγάρο ήταν πιο λεπτό.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά εγώ δεν μπερδεύτηκα, γιατί το δικό σου τσιγάρο ήταν πιο λεπτό.


Ναι, ήταν πράγματι χαρακτηριστικά γυναικείο — ultra slim 100άρι. :)


----------



## ekc_1971 (Sep 3, 2009)

Εγω που κάνω στριφτό την βούλιαξα τη βάρκα...χαχαχα


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 4, 2009)

ekc_1971 said:


> Εγω που κάνω στριφτό την βούλιαξα τη βάρκα...χαχαχα



Τι εννοείς; Κι εγώ στριφτά έκανα, αλλά το έκοψα. Τουλάχιστον έτσι ελπίζω.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2009)

Μήπως ήρθε η στιγμή για νέα ενημέρωση;


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 16, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μήπως ήρθε η στιγμή για νέα ενημέρωση;



Καλημέρα, Αλεξάνδρα!
Περιμένω να περάσουν δυο μέρες ακόμα για να γιορτάσω τον ένα μήνα χωρίς τσιγάρο. Θα έχω κερδίσει το πρώτο μου στοίχημα και θα επιβραβεύσω τον εαυτό μου με μια καινούρια συσκευή Blackberry. Είδες τι ωραία στοιχήματα βάζω;
Σοβαρά πάντως, μετά τις είκοσι μέρες πάνω-κάτω η κατάσταση είναι όχι απλώς καλή, είναι ιδανική. Λες και δεν κάπνισες ποτέ. Αρκεί να το θέλεις και να το βλέπεις θετικά. 
Το επόμενό μου στοίχημα είναι οι τρεις μήνες. Δεν σας λέω από τώρα με τι θα ανταμείψω τον εαυτό μου. Θα σας το πω αν τα καταφέρω.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2009)

Όταν κάποιο πρόσωπο του συγγενικού μου περιβάλλοντος είχε κόψει το τσιγάρο, αυτό που άρχισε να σχολιάζει από τις πρώτες μέρες ήταν ότι ξαφνικά το φαγητό απέκτησε διαφορετική γεύση, οι οσμές έγιναν πολύ πιο έντονες και σταμάτησε να ξυπνάει το πρωί με στεγνό και πικρό στόμα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Το επόμενό μου στοίχημα είναι οι τρεις μήνες. Δεν σας λέω από τώρα με τι θα ανταμείψω τον εαυτό μου. Θα σας το πω αν τα καταφέρω.


Δε θέλεις να ανταμείψεις τον εαυτό σου με ένα ταξιδάκι προς τα νότια, προς την Αθήνα, π.χ.; Λέω εγώ, τώρα, έτσι το πρώτο πράγμα που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό...


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 16, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Όταν κάποιο πρόσωπο του συγγενικού μου περιβάλλοντος είχε κόψει το τσιγάρο, αυτό που άρχισε να σχολιάζει από τις πρώτες μέρες ήταν ότι ξαφνικά το φαγητό απέκτησε διαφορετική γεύση, οι οσμές έγιναν πολύ πιο έντονες και σταμάτησε να ξυπνάει το πρωί με στεγνό και πικρό στόμα.



Αυτό με τη γεύση και την όσφρηση το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ αλλά θα πω ψέματα αν πω ότι κατάλαβα μεγάλη διαφορά. Αυτό με το στόμα σαν παπούτσι το πρωί, το είχα κι εγώ καμιά φορά αλλά μόνο αν δεν έπλενα διεξοδικά τα δόντια μου προτού ξαπλώσω το βράδυ. Οπότε μου συνέβαινε σπανιότατα. Κι όταν λέμε διεξοδικά εννοούμε νήμα, στοματικό διάλυμα και βούρτσισμα για αρκετή ώρα. Μάλλον αυτή μου η μανία με τη στοματική υγιεινή με γλίτωσε και από τα κίτρινα δόντια του καπνιστή. Εννοείται ότι η οδοντόκρεμα που χρησιμοποιώ έχει λευκαντική δράση, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο βοηθάει στην πραγματικότητα.
Αυτό που παρατήρησα εγώ πολύ έντονα μετά τη διακοπή του καπνίσματος είναι ότι ο καφές με πιάνει πολύ πιο εύκολα πλέον. Πριν έπινα κάπου τέσσερις μεγάλες κούπες σκέτο γαλλικό καφέ (όλη τη μέρα) και τώρα με τη μία είμαι στο τσακ ν’ αρχίσω να τρέμω. Λίγο ακόμα να συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση και θα κόψω και τον καφέ. Θα το γυρίσω στο τσάι του βουνού.


----------



## paraskevi (Sep 16, 2009)

Πάντως εγώ μαζί με το τσιγάρο, έκοψα και τον καφέ. Μαχαίρι. Φοβάμαι ότι αν πιω καφέ οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας, θα λυσσάξω για τσιγάρο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μου λείπει και ιδιαίτερα. Για τον καφέ μιλάω...


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 16, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Δε θέλεις να ανταμείψεις τον εαυτό σου με ένα ταξιδάκι προς τα νότια, προς την Αθήνα, π.χ.; Λέω εγώ, τώρα, έτσι το πρώτο πράγμα που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό...



Άσε, Παβλάρα, πικρή ιστορία. Μπες στη σειρά και πάρε παραπεμπτικό για την ικανοποίηση του αιτήματός σου…
Όχι ότι η Θεσσαλονίκη είναι και το ιδανικότερο μέρος από πλευράς κίνησης και φασαρίας, αλλά από τότε που έφυγα από την Αθήνα σχεδόν έχω ρίξει μαύρη πέτρα πίσω μου. Έχω μια άρνηση να ξαναπατήσω τα πόδια μου στο κέντρο και τα πέριξ. Εγώ που είχα φάει το τρίγωνο (ο Θεός να το κάνει) Χίλτον-Λυκαβηττός-Εξάρχεια με το κουτάλι.
Την πληρώνω ακριβά την άρνησή μου αυτή γιατί έχω να δω πολλούς και καλούς φίλους κάτι χρόνια...


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 16, 2009)

paraskevi said:


> Πάντως εγώ μαζί με το τσιγάρο, έκοψα και τον καφέ. Μαχαίρι. Φοβάμαι ότι αν πιω καφέ οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας, θα λυσσάξω για τσιγάρο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μου λείπει και ιδιαίτερα. Για τον καφέ μιλάω...



Χμμμ... Εγώ είπα να μην προσπαθήσω να κόψω δύο μεγάλες εξαρτήσεις μαζί γιατί σίγουρα θα μου έστριβε. Αλλά ο συνδυασμός καφές και τσιγάρο δεν ήταν και πολύ σημαντικός για μένα. Τα απολάμβανα και τα δύο, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα μαζί.
Όπως έχω πει και σε προηγούμενη ανάρτηση, το τσιγάρο για μένα ήταν συνδυασμένο με τη δουλειά και μάλιστα τη συγκέντρωση στη δουλειά. Τις πρώτες δύο εβδομάδες δεν μπορούσα να συγκεντρωθώ καθόλου. Καθόλου όμως!
Μετά βρήκα τη λύση. Με το δικό μου τρόπο, βέβαια, αλλά τη βρήκα. Ανέλαβα ένα έργο 22.000 λέξεων ενώ δούλευα ήδη σε ένα άλλο, 15.000 λέξεων. Οι ημερομηνίες παράδοσης είχαν δυο τρεις μέρες διαφορά. Πλακώθηκα στη δουλειά για να μην χάσω τις προθεσμίες. Και τα έργα παρέδωσα στην ώρα μου και το τσιγάρο σταμάτησα να συνδυάζω με τη δουλειά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Μετά βρήκα τη λύση. Με το δικό μου τρόπο, βέβαια, αλλά τη βρήκα. Ανέλαβα ένα έργο 22.000 λέξεων ενώ δούλευα ήδη σε ένα άλλο, 15.000 λέξεων. Οι ημερομηνίες παράδοσης είχαν δυο τρεις μέρες διαφορά.


Σε φαντάζομαι να μαστιγώνεις τον εαυτό σου, σαν αυτές τις Γερμανίδες φράου στις ελληνικές κατοχικές ταινίες, και να λες «όχι, δε θα καπνίσεις, όχι, δε θα καπνίσεις»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2009)

Κατερίνα, συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα (ουσιαστικά έκλεισες το σεληνιακό μήνα των περίπου 4 Χ 7 ημερών) :)



Palavra said:


> Σε φαντάζομαι να μαστιγώνεις τον εαυτό σου, σαν αυτές τις Γερμανίδες φράου στις ελληνικές κατοχικές ταινίες, και να λες «όχι, δε θα καπνίσεις, όχι, δε θα καπνίσεις»


Χμμμ, ενδιαφέρον! Αφού στα γερμανικά το Frau γράφεται όπως όλα τα ουσιαστικά με κεφαλαίο, μήπως θα έπρεπε να το γράφουμε και στα ελληνικά με κεφαλαίο; Να το στείλουμε κι αυτό για συζήτηση εδώ;


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 16, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Σε φαντάζομαι να μαστιγώνεις τον εαυτό σου, σαν αυτές τις Γερμανίδες φράου στις ελληνικές κατοχικές ταινίες, και να λες «όχι, δε θα καπνίσεις, όχι, δε θα καπνίσεις»



Και λίγα λες.


----------



## Costas (Sep 16, 2009)

Εγώ, πάλι, έκοψα πρώτα τον καφέ (γιατί μου έφερνε πονοκεφάλους) και μετά το τσιγάρο. Δεν μπορώ να πω πως η μυρουδιά του φρέσκου καφέ δεν είναι ευχάριστη, αλλά ας μείνει στην όσφρηση το πράγμα. Από τότε (1992-3 περίπου) έχω κάνει μόνο μια εξαίρεση, όταν πήγα φέτος στο αιθιοπικό εστιατόριο της οδού Νάξου, το Λαλιμπέλα. Ως γνωστόν, οι Αιθίοπες φημίζονται για τον καφέ τους, και όντως άξιζε την παράβαση.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 16, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Αυτό που παρατήρησα εγώ πολύ έντονα μετά τη διακοπή του καπνίσματος είναι ότι ο καφές με πιάνει πολύ πιο εύκολα πλέον. Πριν έπινα κάπου τέσσερις μεγάλες κούπες σκέτο γαλλικό καφέ (όλη τη μέρα) και τώρα με τη μία είμαι στο τσακ ν’ αρχίσω να τρέμω. Λίγο ακόμα να συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση και θα κόψω και τον καφέ. Θα το γυρίσω στο τσάι του βουνού.



Κατ' αρχήν, θερμά συγχαρητήρια, όχι μόνο για το κατόρθωμα άλλα και για το θετικό πνεύμα που δείχνεις! Εγώ όταν ήμουν στη θέση σου δάγκωνα άνθρωπο...

Για τον καφέ, θα σε παραπέμψω και πάλι στον Joel Spitzer του site Whyquit: 

_Anyone who feels jittery after a few days of a quit should examine his or her caffeine consumption levels. Many find that they cannot tolerate caffeine consumption at prequit levels. If you are experiencing a jittery feeling you may want to experiment with reducing quantity or strength of caffeinated drinks or products. If you are not having these difficulties it probably is not important to alter anything now.

There is an interaction between nicotine and caffeine, just as there is an interaction with nicotine and alcohol. We discuss it here often how when people drink alcohol it causes them to lose nicotine at an accelerated pace thus resulting in heavier smoking while drinking. As I said, there is a similar situation with nicotine and caffeine--similar with one huge difference. Alcohol makes you lose nicotine, thus is responsible for smoking more when drinking. 

Nicotine on the other hand interferes with the body's ability to absorb and utilize caffeine, often resulting in a person who is used to or needs to be maintaining a certain caffeine level requiring more of the products to maintain their minimum needed level. When they quit smoking and consume the same amount, that old quantity will now basically overdose them. In the case where they even increase quantity, they can experience a real overdose effect with the corresponding anxiety and sleep altering effects.

So be careful with caffeine if symptoms are going longer than a few days. It is not saying you need to get rid of it all together, just keep it in doses that don't cause unwanted effects. Your general state will likely be calmer and a feeling of overall well being that you should be able to maintain for the rest of your life as long as you always remember to keep yourself from over stimulating substances and always remember to never take another puff!
_

Εγώ έκανα ό,τι και συ, είπα να το πάω μαλακά και δεν έκοψα τον καφέ. Απλώς άρχισα να τον αραιώνω σταδιακά, ώστε να πίνω τα ίδια φλυτζάνια που είχα συνηθίσει αλλά να παίρνω λιγότερη καφεΐνη. Με αυτό το κόλπο έκοψα εντελώς και τη ζάχαρη στον (γαλλικό) καφέ. ;)


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Καλημέρα, Αλεξάνδρα!
> Περιμένω να περάσουν δυο μέρες ακόμα για να γιορτάσω τον ένα μήνα χωρίς τσιγάρο. Θα έχω κερδίσει το πρώτο μου στοίχημα και θα επιβραβεύσω τον εαυτό μου με μια καινούρια συσκευή Blackberry. Είδες τι ωραία στοιχήματα βάζω;
> Σοβαρά πάντως, μετά τις είκοσι μέρες πάνω-κάτω η κατάσταση είναι όχι απλώς καλή, είναι ιδανική. Λες και δεν κάπνισες ποτέ. Αρκεί να το θέλεις και να το βλέπεις θετικά.
> Το επόμενό μου στοίχημα είναι οι τρεις μήνες. Δεν σας λέω από τώρα με τι θα ανταμείψω τον εαυτό μου. Θα σας το πω αν τα καταφέρω.


 
Δεν βάζεις κι άλλα ορόσημα (π.χ. στις 40 μέρες, στους δύο μήνες), να ανταμείβεις πιο συχνά τον εαυτό σου μέχρι να νιώσεις εντελώς απεξαρτημένη; Ένα καλό κερασάκι στην προσπάθεια το δικαιούσαι. Δεν είναι και λίγο αυτό που κάνεις! 
Σοβαρά, χωρίς φατσούλες και λαδιές. Παίρνω θάρρος κι εγώ.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 18, 2009)

Hip hip hurray! 'Εκλεισα ένα μήνα άκαπνη! Πάω ν' ανοίξω μια σαμπάνια.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Hip hip hurray! 'Εκλεισα ένα μήνα άκαπνη! Πάω ν' ανοίξω μια σαμπάνια.


Συγχαρητήρια!!! Να τους χιλιάσεις (τους μήνες -- η ευχή πάει πολύ μακριά).


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 18, 2009)

daeman said:


> Δεν βάζεις κι άλλα ορόσημα (π.χ. στις 40 μέρες, στους δύο μήνες), να ανταμείβεις πιο συχνά τον εαυτό σου μέχρι να νιώσεις εντελώς απεξαρτημένη; Ένα καλό κερασάκι στην προσπάθεια το δικαιούσαι. Δεν είναι και λίγο αυτό που κάνεις!
> Σοβαρά, χωρίς φατσούλες και λαδιές. Παίρνω θάρρος κι εγώ.



Το σκέφτηκα, αλλά δεν με συμφέρει οικονομικά. Βάζω μεγαλύτερα χρονικά διαστήματα για να γλιτώσω την πτώχευση.
Αν το αποφασίσεις, εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν πολλοί και καλοί που θα σε υποστηρίξουν με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Κι εγώ μαζί, εννοείται


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 18, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Συγχαρητήρια!!! Να τους χιλιάσεις (τους μήνες -- η ευχή πάει πολύ μακριά).



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Αλεξάνδρα! Το πάω λάου-λάου όμως για να παίζω κάπως εκ του ασφαλούς. Επόμενος στόχος το τρίμηνο και μετά βλέπουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2009)

Και πάλι μπράβο και γερά!

Και για να γεφυρώνουμε και τα νήματα, να μια ιδέα για καλόγουστα (παίζεται...) μελλοντικά δώρα στον εαυτό σου (είναι σβαρόφσκι):


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2009)

Μπράβο κι από μένα!



Katerina_A said:


> Το σκέφτηκα, αλλά δεν με συμφέρει οικονομικά. Βάζω μεγαλύτερα χρονικά διαστήματα για να γλιτώσω την πτώχευση.
> Αν το αποφασίσεις, εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν πολλοί και καλοί που θα σε υποστηρίξουν με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Κι εγώ μαζί, εννοείται


 
Σωστό το επιχείρημα, αλλά δεν εννοούσα κάθε τόσο blackberry και σαμπάνιες...:) Κάτι μικρό, ώστε να έχεις τη χαρά της επιβράβευσης και να σε αποσπά από τον πειρασμό. Κι ευχαριστώ για την προθυμία για υποστήριξη. Απομένει μόνο να το αποφασίσω συνειδητά και οριστικά.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 18, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και πάλι μπράβο και γερά!
> 
> Και για να γεφυρώνουμε και τα νήματα, να μια ιδέα για καλόγουστα (παίζεται...) μελλοντικά δώρα στον εαυτό σου (είναι σβαρόφσκι)



Ευχαριστώ πολύ και για τις καλόγουστες (παίζεται...) σαγιονάρες, Χερ Ντοκτόρ!


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 18, 2009)

daeman said:


> Μπράβο κι από μένα!
> 
> 
> 
> Σωστό το επιχείρημα, αλλά δεν εννοούσα κάθε τόσο blackberry και σαμπάνιες...:) Κάτι μικρό, ώστε να έχεις τη χαρά της επιβράβευσης και να σε αποσπά από τον πειρασμό. Κι ευχαριστώ για την προθυμία για υποστήριξη. Απομένει μόνο να το αποφασίσω συνειδητά και οριστικά.



Σωστό κι εσένα το σκεπτικό σου, αλλά μόνο τα μεγάλα πιάνουν στην περίπτωσή μου. Τι εννοώ; Αυτό το Blackberry το ζαχαρώνω εδώ και πολλούς μήνες, αλλά δεν το έπαιρνα λόγω κόστους. (Σχεδόν πεντακόσια ευρώ για ένα τηλέφωνο; ) 
Όταν έκοψα το κάπνισμα, πάνω στις δυο-τρεις μέρες, μου είχε στρίψει εντελώς. Σχεδόν σκαρφάλωνα στους τοίχους, που λένε και οι Αγγλοσάξονες.
Το τι γλυκά, τι ρούχα, τι λογισμικά τσίλικα, τι ταξίδια είχα υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου για να μην καπνίσω εγώ μόνο το ξέρω. Το μόνο δούλεψε ήταν το τηλέφωνο: «Αν τα καταφέρεις να μην καπνίσεις για ένα μήνα τότε θα πας να σκάσεις την πεντακοσάρα και θα πάρεις το Blackberry». And here I am, fellas!
Άσε που τώρα θα μου κοστίσει 100 ευρώ λιγότερα. Τόσα είναι τα λεφτά που εξοικονόμησα μη καπνίζοντας μέχρι σήμερα.
Ακριβώς όπως το λες: Συνειδητά και οριστικά. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα από εκεί και μετά είναι εύκολα!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 18, 2009)

Μπράβο σου, βρε Κατερίνα! Άντε, και στον επόμενο στόχο, με την ίδια ορμή!


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2009)

Εγώ, τελικά, το έκοψα μάλλον εύκολα, όπως και πριν από κάπου οκτώ χρόνια (τότε για κάνα δίμηνο το πολύ). Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο στο να αντισταθώ στο τσιγάρο σε δύσκολες στιγμές, όσο το να ξεφύγω από τη στιγμή που σχεδόν αφηρημένος, σε κάποια παρέα, θα απλώσω το χέρι, θα ανάψω και θα καπνίσω ένα τσιγάρο επειδή δεν θα θεωρώ πια ότι είναι κίνδυνος. Την περασμένη φορά αντιλήφθηκα ότι αυτό είναι μεγάλο λάθος και αυτό το καμπανάκι χτυπώ: το να θεωρήσεις ότι ξεπέρασες το πρόβλημα και να (ξανα)κάνεις το λάθος που έκανες όταν κάπνισες το πρώτο σου τσιγάρο.

Μας εύχομαι να βρίσκουμε όλο και πιο ευχάριστες και ανώδυνες αμαρτίες.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2009)

Είπες μεγάλη κουβέντα... Μου έχει τύχει να ξυπνήσω έντρομη, γιατί είδα όνειρο οτι "άπλωσα το χέρι, άναψα και κάπνισα ένα τσιγάρο"... και ήδη στο όνειρο, σκεφτόμουν τι κρίμα που είναι να πετάω τόσο κόπο που έκανα στα σκουπίδια και να γυρίζω πίσω...
Το είχα κόψει και εγώ παλιότερα για 5 χρόνια περίπου, και το ξανάρχισα έτσι, με ένα μόνο τσιγάρο... Άτιμο πράμα!


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 18, 2009)

Σήμερα κλείνω δύο μήνες άκαπνη. Δεν το γιορτάζω και πολύ γιατί ο επόμενος μεγάλος στόχος μου είναι, ως γνωστόν, οι τρεις μήνες.
Πάντως μου φαίνεται απίστευτο το ότι δεν έχω καπνίσει 1230 τσιγάρα. Πραγματικά αστρονομικό μου φαίνεται το νούμερο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2009)

Δεν είμαι καπνίστρια και δεν έχω ένα τσιγάρο για να το μετρήσω, αλλά νομίζω το μήκος ενός συνηθισμένου τσιγάρου είναι περίπου 10 cm. Επομένως, αν έφτιαχνες μ' αυτά τα τσιγάρα μια αλυσίδα, θα είχε μήκος 123 μέτρα, σωστά;


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 18, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είμαι καπνίστρια και δεν έχω ένα τσιγάρο για να το μετρήσω, αλλά νομίζω το μήκος ενός συνηθισμένου τσιγάρου είναι περίπου 10 cm. Επομένως, αν έφτιαχνες μ' αυτά τα τσιγάρα μια αλυσίδα, θα είχε μήκος 123 μέτρα, σωστά;



Μόλις μέτρησα ένα Άσσο φίλτρο. Είναι κάπου 8,5 εκατοστά μαζί με το φίλτρο και κάπου 6 εκατοστά μόνο το άσπρο μέρος (χωρίς το φίλτρο).
Κάπου 104 μέτρα θα ήταν η αλυσίδα μου αν κάπνιζα Άσσο, λοιπόν (μαζί με τα φίλτρα).
Τα στριφτά δεν ξέρω τι μήκος έχουν. Όσο ένα χαρτάκι υποθέτω...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2009)

Μπράβο σου Κατερίνα. Γερά για τον επόμενο στόχο!


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2009)

Μπράβο, Κατερίνα! Και στα δύο χρόνια εύχομαι.

Κοινά χαρτάκια στριφτού: 7 εκ. μήκος. Άρα 86,1 μ. 
Όσο μια βόλτα στο πλησιέστερο περίπτερο, για... τσιγάρα! λέει ο δαίμων μέσα μου. Τον φιμώνω αμέσως και συνεχίζω τη δουλειά...


----------



## Elsa (Oct 18, 2009)

Μπράβο, Κατερίνα! Εμπρός, για τον επόμενο στόχο! :)


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 18, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους για την εμψύχωση!! 
Σοβαρά, το συγκεκριμένο νήμα με βοήθησε πολύ τις πρώτες (μαρτυρικές) μέρες. Γι' αυτό σας ευχαριστώ διπλά!



daeman said:


> Άρα 86,1 μ.
> Όσο μια βόλτα στο πλησιέστερο περίπτερο, για... τσιγάρα! λέει ο δαίμων μέσα μου. Τον φιμώνω αμέσως και συνεχίζω τη δουλειά...



Να τον φιμώσεις για καλό και για κακό. Αν και πλέον δεν έχω κανένα σύμπτωμα στέρησης, το μυαλό μου μού κάνει κάτι κόλπα ορισμένες φορές...Για παράδειγμα, πριν από μερικές μέρες, λίγο μετά το μεσημεριανό, έπιασα τον εαυτό μου να ψάχνει τον καπνό. Έτσι, ασυναίσθητα!
Οπότε, όπως λέει η Έλσα και ο Προφέσορ, είναι άτιμο πράμα η νικοτίνη και πρέπει να έχεις συνεχώς το νου σου.


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2009)

Ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη, Κατερίνα, για την κοτσάνα. 
Ώρες ώρες ο δαίμων ασφυκτιά, πετάγεται εκεί που δεν τον σπέρνουν και με παρασύρει να λέω πράγματα που ύστερα τα μετανιώνω, όπως τώρα, καλή ώρα. 

Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθειά σου, μέχρι τελικής απεξάρτησης, και χωρίς ανοησίες τώρα. :)

Να γράψω εκατό φορές: Σατάπ, ντίμον! Σατάπ, ντίμον! Σατάπ, ντίμον!


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 18, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη, Κατερίνα, για την κοτσάνα.
> Ώρες ώρες ο δαίμων ασφυκτιά, πετάγεται εκεί που δεν τον σπέρνουν και με παρασύρει να λέω πράγματα που ύστερα τα μετανιώνω, όπως τώρα, καλή ώρα.
> 
> Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθειά σου, μέχρι τελικής απεξάρτησης, και χωρίς ανοησίες τώρα. :)
> ...



Μα τι λες! Σιγά την κοτσάνα!!! Και, στην τελική, αυτός είναι ο δαίμονας κάθε νυν και τέως καπνιστή. Να σου πω και κάτι άλλο. Εσύ παρασύρθηκες και ανέφερες τη διαδρομή μέχρι το περίπτερο για τσιγάρα και στεναχωρήθηκες τόσο μετά. Του πολυαγαπημένου μου κατά τα άλλα συζύγου που καπνίζει σαν την τσιμινιέρα μέσα στο ίδιο μου το σπίτι γιατί δεν του ιδρώνει το αφτί; :)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 19, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Του πολυαγαπημένου μου κατά τα άλλα συζύγου που καπνίζει σαν την τσιμινιέρα μέσα στο ίδιο μου το σπίτι γιατί δεν του ιδρώνει το αφτί; :)



Υπομονή, κι ο δικός μου έτσι έκανε μέχρι να δει οτι το εννοούσα πραγματικά! Έξι μήνες μετά το πήρε απόφαση κι εκείνος! ;)


----------



## Katerina_A (Nov 19, 2009)

Χτες έκλεισα τρεις μήνες χωρίς τσιγάρο. Κάποιες στιγμές αισθάνομαι λες και δεν κάπνισα ποτέ. Κάποιες άλλες είναι λες και δεν το σταμάτησα ποτέ. 
Εξακολουθώ να μην παρατηρώ ιδιαίτερη διαφορά στην όσφρηση και τη γεύση και ο καφές εξακολουθεί να με πιάνει πολύ ευκολότερα. Όπου να 'ναι θα τον κόψω κι αυτόν, απ’ ότι φαίνεται. Ένα μίζερο φλιτζάνι την ημέρα πίνω πια κι αυτό νερομπούλι.
Πού παρατηρώ διαφορά; Κυρίως στην καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα και την καθαριότητα του σπιτιού μου και του γραφείου μου. Καπνός (smoke) γιόκ, σταχτοδοχεία γιόκ, στάχτες και γόπες γιόκ, κομματάκια καπνού (tobacco) γιόκ. Τα ρούχα μου μοσχοβολάνε πλέον μαλακτικό. Κάποια χειμερινά που κατέβασα πριν από λίγο καιρό βρομούσαν καπνίλα και νικοτίνη ενώ ήταν πλυμένα. Έτσι βρομούσα μάλλον κι εγώ όσο κάπνιζα. Απλώς δεν το καταλάβαινα.
Όπως το βλέπω, ξεπέρασα τον εαυτό μου όταν έκοψα το κάπνισμα. Κάθε μέρα που περνά χωρίς τσιγάρο αισθάνομαι ότι κερδίζω μια μάχη. Πού θα πάει, κάποια στιγμή θα αισθανθώ ότι κέρδισα και τον πόλεμο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2009)

Και πάντα αξίζεις ένα μπράβο από όλους μας!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2009)

Μπράβο, Κατερίνα!!! Νομίζω ότι τον έχεις σχεδόν κερδίσει και τον πόλεμο.


----------



## Katerina_A (Nov 19, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δυο σας!!
Άλλαξα και την αβατάρα μου. Πλέον έχω μια μαργαρίτα στο στόμα αντί για το στριφτό. Ήθελα να βάλω τον Λούκι Λούκ με το στάχυ, αλλά όσο κι αν προσπαθώ να τον συμπαθήσω, στο λαιμό μου κάθεται ο τύπος!


----------



## danae (Nov 19, 2009)

Μπράβο, Κατερίνα! Πολύ χαίρομαι!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 19, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Χτες έκλεισα τρεις μήνες χωρίς τσιγάρο.


 
Άξια, Κατερίνα, μπράβο σου!


Katerina_A said:


> Εξακολουθώ να μην παρατηρώ ιδιαίτερη διαφορά στην όσφρηση και τη γεύση [...]
> Κάποια χειμερινά που κατέβασα πριν από λίγο καιρό βρομούσαν καπνίλα και νικοτίνη ενώ ήταν πλυμένα. Έτσι βρομούσα μάλλον κι εγώ όσο κάπνιζα. Απλώς δεν το καταλάβαινα.


Μα, απ' αυτό και μόνο φαίνεται οτι έχεις διαφορά στην όσφρηση! 


Katerina_A said:


> Κάθε μέρα που περνά χωρίς τσιγάρο αισθάνομαι ότι κερδίζω μια μάχη.


Έτσι, μέρα με τη μέρα κερδίζονται και οι πόλεμοι...;)


----------



## Katerina_A (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2010)

Μπράβο, Κατερίνα! Και στα έξι χρόνια τώρα!


----------



## Katerina_A (Feb 18, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ!!!! Επόμενος στόχος μου ο ένας χρόνος. Μακάρι να φτάσω να γιορτάσω τα έξι χρόνια, Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## Elsa (Feb 18, 2010)

Και έξι, και δεκαέξι, και εικοσιέξι, και βάλε... 
Μπράβο, Κατερίνα, είσαι σπουδαία! 
Κι εγώ σε λίγο καιρό κλείνω 5 χρόνια «κοψίματος» και δεν το πιστεύω ότι μου φαινόταν τόσο δύσκολο! :)


----------



## Katerina_A (Feb 19, 2010)

Έυχαριστώ πολύ, Έλσα. 
Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας να σ' ευχαριστήσω και πάλι δημόσια για την υποστήριξη και τις συμβουλές σου. Με βοήθησαν πάρα πολύ!

Mod's note: η συζήτηση που ακολούθησε, συνεχίζεται εδώ: www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=58965#post58965


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 2, 2010)

Επανέρχομαι, έπειτα από την ευγενική υπενθύμιση της Παλάβρας, για να δηλώσω ότι έκλεισα *ένα χρόνο άκαπνη* πριν από μερικές ημέρες, στις 18 Αυγούστου, και ότι αισθάνομαι υπέροχα!


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2010)

Μπράβο!!!!
:):):):):):)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Μπράβο Κατερίνα.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 2, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ! Η πιο μεγάλη χαρά είναι να πηγαίνω στην πρώτη ανάρτηση σ' αυτό το νήμα γνωρίζοντας ότι δεν τα παράτησα τελικά. Επόμενος στόχος μου είναι απλώς να μην το ξαναρχίσω. Διότι είπαμε, once a smoker, always a smoker. Αυτό το έχω εμπεδώσει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2010)

Πρέπει να συστήσουμε τον σύλλογο «Οι αγριοφωνάρες». Θα έχουμε τα τηλέφωνα των άλλων που επίσης το έχουν κόψει και, κάθε φορά που θα μπαίνουμε στον πειρασμό να κάνουμε τράκα και να καπνίσουμε το ένα (το δεύτερο) πιο ηλίθιο τσιγάρο της ζωής μας, θα παίρνουμε στο τηλέφωνο κάποιον από την ομάδα. Και θα μας βάζει τις αγριοφωνάρες.


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2010)

Μπράβο. Και πράγματι έχεις δίκιο. Την πρώτη φορά που το είχα κόψει, το ξανάρχισα στους 15 μήνες όχι γιατί δεν άντεχα να μην καπνίσω αλλά απλώς γιατί χαλάρωσα και θεώρησα ότι είμαι αφεντικό και ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα αν καπνίσω ένα, αφού θα είμαι καβάλα. Στην πραγματικότητα, όταν πράγματι ένιωσα αφεντικό, μετά από πολλά χρόνια ακαπνίας, δεν έβρισκα πια καμιά απόλαυση στον "δούλο", απλά άρχισε να μου φαίνεται τελείως αφύσικη η εικόνα ενός ανθρώπου ο οποίος κρατάει ένα πράμα στο χέρι και το ρουφάει, σαν να ανάβεις κάθε μισή ώρα μια μικρή φωτιά με χόρτα μέσα στο σπίτι σου, και να την εισπνέεις κιόλας. Βέβαια άλλοι δηλώνουν ότι μπορεί να καπνίσουν 1-2 τσιγάρα σήμερα και να μην ξανακαπνίσουν για ένα μήνα. Για να το λένε έτσι θα είναι, αλλά κάλλιο γαϊδουρόδενε παρά γαϊδουρογύρευε, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς η απόλαυση που δίνει ο καπνός είναι πολύ μικρή σε σχέση με την εξάρτηση που προκαλεί. Δηλαδή, έχει κανείς πολλά να χάσει και λίγα να κερδίσει, δε συμφέρει. Λοιπόν, "πολύχρονη"!


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2010)

Μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια, Κατερίνα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2010)

Ένα μεγάλο άφεριμ κι από μένα!


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 2, 2010)

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!



nickel said:


> Πρέπει να συστήσουμε τον σύλλογο «Οι αγριοφωνάρες». Θα έχουμε τα τηλέφωνα των άλλων που επίσης το έχουν κόψει και, κάθε φορά που θα μπαίνουμε στον πειρασμό να κάνουμε τράκα και να καπνίσουμε το ένα πιο ηλίθιο τσιγάρο της ζωής μας, θα παίρνουμε στο τηλέφωνο κάποιον από την ομάδα. Και θα μας βάζει τις αγριοφωνάρες.



Ναι, αλλά να προσφέρουμε και κάτι σε όσους τα καταφέρνουν. Όπως εκείνα τα «νομίσματα» που δίνουν στους αλκοολικούς. Αλήθεια; Πώς λέγονται; 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, αρκετές φορές μέσα σ' αυτόν τον άκαπνο χρόνο μου, έχω δει όνειρο ότι κάπνισα ένα τσιγάρο από απροσεξία και μετά το μετάνιωσα. Παιχνίδι του υποσυνείδητου κι αυτό...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια, Κατερίνα! Και στα 10 χρόνια!



Costas said:


> ...απλά άρχισε να μου φαίνεται τελείως αφύσικη η εικόνα ενός ανθρώπου ο οποίος κρατάει ένα πράμα στο χέρι και το ρουφάει...


Ακριβώς αυτό! Χρόνια τώρα λέω ότι μου φαίνεται αφύσικη η εικόνα ενός ανθρώπου που κρατάει κάτι στο χέρι και κάθε λίγο το ρουφάει. Ειδικά όταν άρχισαν να αυξάνονται με αλματώδη ρυθμό οι γυναίκες καπνίστριες, ειλικρινά το θέαμα με σοκάρει λίγο, δεδομένου ότι οι Ελληνίδες ξεπέρασαν τις παλιότερες δεκαετίες χωρίς να έχουν πέσει σ' αυτή την παγίδα και έφτασαν στη δεκαετία του 1990 και του 2000 να πέσουν σε κάτι που από χρόνια έχουν κόψει οι γυναίκες άλλων χωρών. Όταν ήμουν μικρή, οι γυναίκες δεν κάπνιζαν ποτέ στον δρόμο, ήταν άκομψο, και κάποιοι το έβρισκαν ακόμα και ανήθικο. Αλλά να έχουμε φτάσει σήμερα στο σημείο να βλέπουμε περισσότερες γυναίκες από άντρες να καπνίζουν στον δρόμο, ειλικρινά μου φαίνεται γελοίο. Σε κάθε στάση λεωφορείου βλέπεις γυναίκες που περιμένουν το λεωφορείο καπνίζοντας. Είναι τόσο εθισμένες που πρέπει να καπνίζουν σε όλα τα μέρη όπου επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα ή νομίζουν ότι γιορτάζουν (ακόμα) τη χειραφέτησή τους;


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 2, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Αλεξάνδρα!
Πρέπει να παραδεχτώ πάντως ότι κι εγώ κάπνιζα στο δρόμο. Νομίζω ότι είχε να κάνει με τους ρυθμούς της καθημερινότητάς μου. Στη δουλειά δεν επιτρεπόταν το κάπνισμα, ο φόρτος εργασίας ήταν τέτοιος που δεν πολυσηκωνόμουν να πάω στο καπνιστήριο, οπότε το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα μόλις έφευγα ήταν ν' ανάψω τσιγάρο. Τώρα μου φαίνεται ηλίθιο. Τότε όχι.


----------



## crystal (Sep 2, 2010)

Πολλά μπράβο κι από μένα, Κατερίνα! :)


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 2, 2010)

crystal said:


> Πολλά μπράβο κι από μένα, Κατερίνα! :)



Καλή μου, Κρύσταλ, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 2, 2010)

Katerina_A said:


> Ναι, αλλά να προσφέρουμε και κάτι σε όσους τα καταφέρνουν. Όπως εκείνα τα «νομίσματα» που δίνουν στους αλκοολικούς. Αλήθεια; Πώς λέγονται;















Κάτι τέτοιο ήθελες, Κατερίνα; 
Χρόνια πολλά και άκαπνα! 




Εγώ δηλώνω πάντως εθελόντρια αν γίνει ο σύλλογος και από αγριοφωνάρα, άλλο τίποτα!

(οι εικόνες είναι από το φόρουμ whyquit.com/freedom που εμένα με βοήθησε απίστευτα στο οριστικό κόψιμο του τσιγάρου, 5 χρόνια τώρα!)


----------



## danae (Sep 2, 2010)

Κατερίνα, σε σκεφτόμουν. Σκεφτόμουν ότι πρέπει να έκλεισες χρόνο... Μπράβο! Πολύ χαίρομαι για σένα! Καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ειδικά όταν άρχισαν να αυξάνονται με αλματώδη ρυθμό οι γυναίκες καπνίστριες, ειλικρινά το θέαμα με σοκάρει λίγο, δεδομένου ότι οι Ελληνίδες ξεπέρασαν τις παλιότερες δεκαετίες χωρίς να έχουν πέσει σ' αυτή την παγίδα και έφτασαν στη δεκαετία του 1990 και του 2000 να πέσουν σε κάτι που από χρόνια έχουν κόψει οι γυναίκες άλλων χωρών.


Εφαρμογή στοιχειωδών αρχών μάρκετινγκ: Ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολο και ανταποδοτικό για τις καπνοβιομηχανίες το να κάνουν καταναλωτές περισσότερες γυναίκες (οι οποίες, μάλιστα, προτιμούν περισσότερο τα προϊόντα στο premium end), παρά να αυξήσουν κι άλλο την πελατειακή βάση στους άντρες.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2010)

*ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!*





Μπράβο, Κατερινάκι!


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 3, 2010)

Έλσα, Δανάη, Παλάβρα, κατά ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό, το ότι συνεχίζω άκαπνη οφείλεται σε εσάς. Το ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο.


----------

